# Top places to kayak fishing in ohio?



## adam_smith_nap

What are your top places to kayak fish in ohio?


----------



## SMBHooker

I've not experienced to many waters but, myself i prefer any river or steam in Ohio over flat water/lakes!! 


Sent from . . . off and over there.


----------



## USMC_Galloway

I agree with this except for one body of flat water. Way to many quality fish to be caught to hate on it! lol Caught 20-25 fish yesterday.


----------



## Bowhunter57

I haven't been there in many many years, but the AEP properties offer a wide variety of lakes and ponds to fish. As I recall the fishing was excellent and access would be best with a kayak. 

Bowhunter57


----------



## RebelWithACause122

I am partial to lakes as opposed to streams... maybe it's because that's where I've always fished since before I had a kayak... mabye it's because I have a Hobie, which isn't the greatest for shallow streams... either way, whenever I go out fishing in the kayak, I have fun regardless of the specific body of water, and regardless of catching fish or not. The best place to kayak fish is whever you have fun doing so.

That being said, the places to avoid are places that have heavy powerboat traffic. My Hobie is bright yellow and I've still been buzzed at close range by an inconsiderate boater at open throttle. I prefer to stick to quieter waters, so the lakes I frequent with my kayak have "electric only" or "no wake" ratings (although I am still occasionally surprised at some peoples' idea of what constitutes a wake).


----------



## hanmanjr

RebelWithACause122 said:


> ]
> That being said, the places to avoid are places that have heavy powerboat traffic. My Hobie is bright yellow and I've still been buzzed at close range by an inconsiderate boater at open throttle. I prefer to stick to quieter waters, so the lakes I frequent with my kayak have "electric only" or "no wake" ratings (although I am still occasionally surprised at some peoples' idea of what constitutes a wake).


Ha! I've been a lurker on this site for quite some time & this is what gets me to finally register to say that you're not alone there. I take my canoe out to the north end of Alum & put in at Howard quite a bit. Yesterday, was just the same. It was bad enough that it was blowing quite a bit & the bite was slow but at least two boats were going a bit to fast. 

I am hoping to finally save my $$ & move "down" to a kayak this year.


----------

